# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  πρόβλημα με ρελέ πίνακα!

## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣΠΑΠΑΣ

Γειά σας !! Γυρίζοντας απο διακοπές, το ρελέ του πίνακα είχε πέσει... και από τη δυσωδία του ψυγείου,πολλές μέρες.
προσπαθώντας  να δω τι έγινε, κατάλαβα ότι βάζοντας το στη πρίζα, έριχνε τον ρελέ  του πίνακα. Άλλαξα πρίζα, και το ψυγείο δουλεύει κανονικά, χωρίς  πρόβλημα εδώ κ μέρες.. Άν το συνδέσω στη παλιά πρίζα, πάλι ρίχνει τον  ρελέ! Η συγκεκριμένη πρίζα, δουλεύει κανονικά με άλλες συσκευές, όπως  πχ αερόθερμο ... με το ψυγείο έχει θέμα .. Τι λέτε?

----------


## IRF

Το θέμα είναι μήπως οι άλλες πρίζες δεν έχουν γείωση;;;Από πολύμετρο μετρήσεις σε 220 πως τα πας;
Το ψυγείο έχει τη διαρροή του από κάποια υγρασία και μόλις βρει πρίζα με γείωση ρίχνει το ρελέ. Αν δεν έχεις καμία γνώση φώναξε ηλεκτρολόγο, δεν βγαίνει άκρη από μόνος σου.Στην πρίζα που ρίχνει το ρελέ βάλε το φις ανάποδα, δηλαδή αν έχει την έξοδο του καλωδίου πλάγια προς τα κάτω εσύ βάλε την προς τα πάνω να δούμε αν ρίχνει πάλι δδε. Δες για νερά σε διάφορα μέρη του ψυγείου πίσω από το ψυγείο αν φαίνεται η μηχανή.Έχει έξοδο με σωληνάκι για νερά πάνω στο "μοτέρ" της "μηχανής" του; Μερικά ψυγεία έχουν ένα πλαστικό δοχείο (που εκεί εξατμίζουν τα νερά από την αποπαγοποιηση) αν ξεχειλίσει όμως σε περίπτωση απόψυξης τότε.....

----------

mikemtb (14-09-19)

----------

